# My kittens



## Kimbolina (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi there

Just start off by saying hi cuz im new!!! So hi!!!

ive recently brought 2 bsh kittens and they are such a handful. They are brother and sister. One called Shilo and one called Lila both 4 months old. Anyway turns out i cant afford them so does anyone wanna take them because they are so full of energy and i cant handle it as i cant go out at weekend cuz they constantly need feeding. Any1 want them??? £150 ONE..£250 for both. Not bothered if they go separate. Ta xx


----------



## Carmela (May 9, 2009)

Is this a joke?


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

Carmela said:


> Is this a joke?


oh i do hope so ....


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

I actually want to slap you


----------



## Carmela (May 9, 2009)

No serious..is this a joke? Because this is a site for animal LOVERS, not novolty pet owners


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

ermmm, not sure what to reply to this????? 
Everything about that "advert" says you dont care where they end up??


----------



## Kimbolina (Jul 3, 2009)

I do love them but cant be bothered wit them. Its two much. Do u want them? I dont ill treat them, i jsut cant afforsd it


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

where abouts are these kittens?


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

it makes me feel very uneasy!!!


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

OMG!! All i can say is atleast shes being honest!


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

Kimbolina said:


> I do love them but cant be bothered wit them. Its two much. Do u want them? I dont ill treat them, i jsut cant afforsd it


what do you mean by you cant be bothered with them?


----------



## Carmela (May 9, 2009)

Ill take them. How much do you want for them? And where can I collect them from? This isnt funny and maybe next time you should THINK before buying them. Im 20 yrs old, live on my own, have no food in my fridge, not enough money to last me till pay day...and i have 48 cans of food in their cupboard and 3 bags of litter. TOTALLY irrisponsbile! Tell me where and when and ill come get them with the money


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

No mean to be rude here, how old are you? Did you do your research before getting the kittens?
Your attitude saddens me unfortunatly...you say you care about them yet you dont care where they end up?
Where abouts are the kittens?


----------



## Kimbolina (Jul 3, 2009)

Carmela im not here for a life story i jsut need the money so i can go to Hardcore Heaven tour plus they do my head in! I live in hampshire and you can have them both for £250

Why would you go hungry but yet but cat food and cat litter....thats no good to you!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Kimbolina said:


> Carmela im not here for a life story i jsut need the money so i can go to Hardcore Heaven tour plus they do my head in! I live in hampshire and you can have them both for £250
> 
> Why would you go hungry but yet but cat food and cat litter....thats no good to you!


grrr you are really frustrating me, hardcore heaven tour? what the hell is that,
dont be rude...she offering to buy your kittens, and you dont deserve animals if they do your head in. Your doing my head in but tough sh*t


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Kimbolina said:


> i jsut need the money so i can go to Hardcore Heaven tour plus they do my head in!


OMG


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

Kimbolina said:


> Carmela im not here for a life story i jsut need the money so i can go to Hardcore Heaven tour plus they do my head in! I live in hampshire and you can have them both for £250
> 
> Why would you go hungry but yet but cat food and cat litter....thats no good to you!


I'm going to god damn hunt you down ;l
you're a waste of SPACE.


----------



## Carmela (May 9, 2009)

Ok ive pm`d you my email address we can arrange a time and place. For everyone who is unaware, hardcore heaven is a rave!

Guess im adding two more bundles of fluff to the family!!

Just want to make it clear to others that are reading this...please dont buy a kitten/cat just because you fancy it! They grow up and they eat alot and they require attention and dont think someone on here will buy them off of you because your just preying on people with good nature.

So I guess now its Alfie, Millie, Shilo and Lila!


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Carmela you are brilliant, these kittens are very lucky!!! Jesus!!


----------



## hayleyb (Feb 10, 2009)

im not sure wat to make of this hmy:

like you carmela i am stocked up on sheldons food and lack that of my own. but thats wat you do when you take resonsobility for somethin other than yourself.

id like to say thanku to you for takin these kitten off the hands of wat seems to a delingwent and these kittens will be forever grateful to you


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Carmela said:


> Ok ive pm`d you my email address we can arrange a time and place. For everyone who is unaware, hardcore heaven is a rave!
> 
> Guess im adding two more bundles of fluff to the family!!
> 
> ...


Unless you are investing and planning to sell them when a really cool rave comes along....surely drugs are more worth the money        

I am seriously fuming what a selfish bit*h:cursing: :cursing:


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I think she has had a change of heart and now doesn't want them. At least she is selling them on realising she has made a mistake and not just going on the tour and leaving them with little food and no company in a flat somewhere.
It is really in the kittens best interests, I hope they find a nice new home soon.


----------



## Carmela (May 9, 2009)

Thanks  I live in Southampton in Hampshire, and it turns out she lives in Fareham, so not that far away. Im so annoyed by this! I havent got the room really but they would be better off with me than her! Dont even know what they look like, if they have had their jabs, sprayed/neutered, come with papers. Nothing. Ohh well least they will be safe.


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

Carmela said:


> Thanks  I live in Southampton in Hampshire, and it turns out she lives in Fareham, so not that far away. Im so annoyed by this! I havent got the room really but they would be better off with me than her! Dont even know what they look like, if they have had their jabs, sprayed/neutered, come with papers. Nothing. Ohh well least they will be safe.


ive pmed you .... at least you can keep them safe , thank you for caring xx


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> I think she has had a change of heart and now doesn't want them. At least she is selling them on realising she has made a mistake and not just going on the tour and leaving them with little food and no company in a flat somewhere.
> It is really in the kittens best interests, I hope they find a nice new home soon.


I understand that, but to word it the way she did is terrible. I ususally sympathize with situations like this, but not, I NEED TO SELL MY KITTENS BECAUSE I WANT THE MONEY FOR A TOUR .

please i am not shooting you down, I have had a really emotional day and tis kinda tipped me over. I actually feel like crying


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Carmela said:


> Thanks  I live in Southampton in Hampshire, and it turns out she lives in Fareham, so not that far away. Im so annoyed by this! I havent got the room really but they would be better off with me than her! Dont even know what they look like, if they have had their jabs, sprayed/neutered, come with papers. Nothing. Ohh well least they will be safe.


U are a diamond. I really respect you for what you are doing. The planet needs more people like you xx


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> I understand that, but to word it the way she did is terrible. I ususally sympathize with situations like this, but not, I NEED TO SELL MY KITTENS BECAUSE I WANT THE MONEY FOR A TOUR .
> 
> please i am not shooting you down, I have had a really emotional day and tis kinda tipped me over. I actually feel like crying


-offers a hug- :blushing:


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> I understand that, but to word it the way she did is terrible. I ususally sympathize with situations like this, but not, I NEED TO SELL MY KITTENS BECAUSE I WANT THE MONEY FOR A TOUR .
> 
> please i am not shooting you down, I have had a really emotional day and tis kinda tipped me over. I actually feel like crying


im with you on this one... peoples situations change and things happen but she just does not care..... and why post in heath and behaviour? perhaps because she knew"caring pet owners " would be there?


----------



## Carmela (May 9, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> I understand that, but to word it the way she did is terrible. I ususally sympathize with situations like this, but not, I NEED TO SELL MY KITTENS BECAUSE I WANT THE MONEY FOR A TOUR .
> 
> please i am not shooting you down, I have had a really emotional day and tis kinda tipped me over. I actually feel like crying


Aww hun dont get emotional, im taking the kittens, trust me, My Millie and Alfie are spolit as it is...it wont take long for Shilo and Lila to fit in


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone, Its just pregnancy hormones  I just cry at the drop of a hat 
On top of that i have been on the phone to the vet sbout my cat tonight so prob worried about her. I am not the normal one for out bursts!! Hugs have made me feel better


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Carmela said:


> Aww hun dont get emotional, im taking the kittens, trust me, My Millie and Alfie are spolit as it is...it wont take long for Shilo and Lila to fit in


Once they have, would love to see some piccies!!


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

three cheers for carmela !!!!!! you are an angel , do you know any kitty details yet????


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I think carmela deserves some rep


----------



## Kimbolina (Jul 3, 2009)

They were cute wen i got dem but they jump everywhere tread on my face at nite 

they are so annoying 

thanks carmella u hav dun me a well big favour and ill hav a drink 4 u at hardcore heaven


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> I think carmela deserves some rep


ive already given her some ... and when i can again i will .. and i shall keep going till her green blobs are full!!!!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Kimbolina said:


> They were cute wen i got dem but they jump everywhere tread on my face at nite
> 
> they are so annoying
> 
> thanks carmella u hav dun me a well big favour and ill hav a drink 4 u at hardcore heaven


please make sure you dont choke on that drink


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> please make sure you dont choke on that drink


*DO choke


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm totally shocked by the callous attitude of the OP in this thread!
Carmella, you are an angel to take these kittens. I hope they fit in well with your other cats. well done :thumbup:


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

celicababe1986,
How is your cat?


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Given u rep!! wil give you more tomorrow!!!
what breed is bsh??


----------



## Carmela (May 9, 2009)

Listen Kim

You are starting to REALLY irritate me, im not buying you a drink for your silly little rave, i am saving your poor kittens from emotional trauma. As arranged I shall meet you tomorrow and i will bring your "rave" money. But do me a favour and stop insulting all us animal lovers and pis* off away from this forum. You have my mobile number and email. I suggest we talk via that.

Ps/ Thank you everyone for all the kind words of support =]


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

Kimbolina said:


> They were cute wen i got dem but they jump everywhere tread on my face at nite
> 
> they are so annoying
> 
> thanks carmella u hav dun me a well big favour and ill hav a drink 4 u at hardcore heaven


you just dont care do you ... you just want rid so you can get out more, im sure your not that blinkered really , when are these kittens coming out of your care ...the sooner the better ,

please restore my faith in you , please tell me you just made a mistake , after all they are being nothing more than what god intended ..... a kitten!

i hope when you are enjoying yourself, you thank camela for letting you live it up!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

She is just sleeping next to me now acting completely normal. but i will prob be up with her all night because I worry to much! My OH has offered to stay up to because he can see how worried I am bless him x


----------



## Carmela (May 9, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> She is just sleeping next to me now acting completely normal. but i will prob be up with her all night because I worry to much! My OH has offered to stay up to because he can see how worried I am bless him x


Whats an OH???


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Carmela said:


> Whats an OH???


Other half (not the better half though )


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

OH = Other half 
BSH = British short haired a pedigree
DSH = domestic short haired i.e. moggy

Carmela - check that they are BSH and not DSH (£250 otherwise is a rip off). I understand that you wnat them out of there but be wary.


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Just looked up BSH on google, there beautiful kittens, look like the whiskas cat!!


----------



## Carmela (May 9, 2009)

Lol ohhh!

Ok well my OH is not going to be amused when I tell him we have another 2 bundles of fluff coming our way!!!

By the way she has had the kittens 3 weeks, they are British Shorthaired, one is Lilac and one is Blue/Cream *same as Millie* 

Millie and Alfie are generally good at adapting to new things and are very friendly kittens! They just like someone to play with lol! By the way for those who followed my post on Alfies casteration, he is fully recovered, and he is very pleased to "meow" that he is healed nicely!!!


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

..........................................................


----------



## Carmela (May 9, 2009)

Yes luckily i knwo difference between BSH and DSH, as Millie is a BSH and many people I know have BSH. We shall see tomorrow, despite breed, colour or anything they are coming home with me!!!


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Carmela said:


> Yes luckily i knwo difference between BSH and DSH, as Millie is a BSH and many people I know have BSH. We shall see tomorrow, despite breed, colour or anything they are coming home with me!!!


You are so brill!! I dont understand what a bsh & dsh are anyway lol, but kittens are kittens!! they are gorg lil things no matter what!!


----------



## Carmela (May 9, 2009)

Just ones pedigree and ones moggie! Also BSH have really round faces *almost double chin like* 

Right im off to bed!! Take care everyone and I shall let you all know how it goes! 

Take Care
Carmela xxx


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Talk to u tomorrow carmela
x x Karen


----------



## Riverwish (May 2, 2009)

I can't believe anyone would be so irresponsible as to buy two kittens without thinking about their needs, ofc they're going to walk on your face at night and eat a lot, they're living creatures that need food, water, attention, toys, medical care etc! This is the reason so many poor cats (and other animals) end up in rescue centres. 

Rep for Carmela, let us know when you have any news. Luckily she's only had them three weeks so hopefully they won't be too traumatised.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey let us know when thos kittens are with you
Start new NICER thread with lots of piccies of you new addditions


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

ive not managed much sleep last night i kept thinking of those kittens  i cant wait to get home from work and see if they are ok, im surethey are going to just the right place which makes me 
julie xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

I cannot believe this!!!!!!

Have just read the thread start to finish! As a fosterer for a local rescue this has really upset me!

Words arent enough! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


Carmella you need a medal xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## spiffy (Jun 30, 2009)

You know what? I'm not surprised that there are people like Kimbolina. I have known people like her, who just buy pets because they're "cute" then get rid of them soon after. I am disgusted at her tone. You'd think she'd have some sort of humility and not whine about having to go to a rave. Disgraceful.

Kimbolina, I suggest you never get any pets again. Cats should be a long-term commitment, not something you can play with then get bored of.

Goodness, how can people feel this way about their pets? Honestly? I love my cats to bits and consider them like children.

Carmela - thank you for offering to give these kittens the loving home they need and deserve. Please keep us updated.


----------



## MySugar (May 24, 2009)

Oh my! I have just read this whole thread and I cannot believe Kimbolina. I do think she did the right thing in advertising in a place where she knew caring animal lovers would be. I mean, let's face it, she could have just dumped or neglected them. *However* I do think she has a bad attitude, is immature and hope she has learnt from this, to NEVER get a pet again.
Carmela - I am looking forward to seeing pics of the new kittens you saved  And I hope you managed to get them because she does not come across as the most trustworthy person.
Please do let us know


----------



## Kimbolina (Jul 3, 2009)

Meeting Carmella in couple of hours!!! WHOOP WHOOP HARDCORE HEAVEN!!!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Kimbolina said:


> Meeting Carmella in couple of hours!!! WHOOP WHOOP HARDCORE HEAVEN!!!


YOUR A HEARTLESS, SAD BITCH LUV !!! HOPE YOU HAVE A ROTTEN TIME AND YOU CHOKE ON YOUR DRINK !!!! :cursing::cursing:


----------



## Kimbolina (Jul 3, 2009)

Better than being cat lady lmfao

Carmella already has like 2 and shes 20!!!!! she clearly lonely!!!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Better make sure she doesn't break both yer legs when she meets you cos you won't be going anywhere !!


----------



## Kimbolina (Jul 3, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Better make sure she doesn't break both yer legs when she meets you cos you won't be going anywhere !!


She could try! 20 yrs old and now she has 4 cats how pathetic!!! Bit worried that she has no food in her fridge but has loads of cat food...maybe she secretly eats it!!! Her pic of her cats are ugly Shilo and Lila are much prettier she getting them 4 a bargain afta wat i paid


----------



## Elise.x (Jun 23, 2009)

I have just read this whole thread and i cant believe what ive read 

Im still not sure if this is a wind up to be honest, surely its not for real 

If it is then Kimbolina, how on earth can you say such horrible things when Carmella is the one helping you? if it wasnt for her you wouldnt be able to go to your stupied rave :cursing:

You are a saint Carmella and deserve much rep  if this is real (which im still not sure it is) then those kittens will be so much better off with you in a happy loving household.xxx


----------



## spiffy (Jun 30, 2009)

Kimbolina said:


> Better than being cat lady lmfao
> 
> Carmella already has like 2 and shes 20!!!!! she clearly lonely!!!


You really make me laugh. You really are a sad person. Why don't you do us all a favour and leave? You're getting your rave money. Pickling your liver is sooo the high life, eh? I'd rather be a cat lady than booze it up every weekend and wreck my body.

I'm sure Camela isn't lonely. Actually caring about pets is not being lonely.


----------



## Kimbolina (Jul 3, 2009)

Rite im off 3 meet Carmela and get my money!!!!!! Whoop Whoop the little buggers are off

By the way this isnt a hoax u shall c the kittens wen they are @ home wit cat woman


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Kimbolina said:


> Rite im off 3 meet Carmela and get my money!!!!!! Whoop Whoop the little buggers are off
> 
> By the way this isnt a hoax u shall c the kittens wen they are @ home wit cat woman


U heartless person!! Your the only pathetic one here!!


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

O M G!!!! This is the worst thread I have ever read and I'm an oldie!! 

I am just too lost for words 

Carmella, you are a wonderful person, giving you rep


----------



## spiffy (Jun 30, 2009)

Kimbolina said:


> Rite im off 3 meet Carmela and get my money!!!!!! Whoop Whoop the little buggers are off
> 
> By the way this isnt a hoax u shall c the kittens wen they are @ home wit cat woman


Good riddance. The kittens will soon be in a loving home, and what will you be doing? Getting hammered, pickling your liver, existing miserably.

Off you go, love. Go back to the smelly, dark hole you came from.


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

its unreal how heartless she is!!
She doesnt understand that Carmela is helping the kittens out not her!!


----------



## spiffy (Jun 30, 2009)

I know, right?

I am being very harsh because this person is really riling me up. What a lowlife, seriously.

Those kittens will soon be in a loving home. They'll be out of this horrid mess.


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

It feels like all this isn't real because she's being such a b*t*ch!!
How can anyone be like that?? i cant believe there are people like this out there, how do they get on in life being like this?? I feel sorry for you love, you clearly have a problem!!


----------



## spiffy (Jun 30, 2009)

Sadly I have actually come across people like the OP. It is sad and awful, it really makes me lose my faith in humanity. When I feel like I am, I then see people like most the members on this forum, especially Carmela in this situation, who love their pets and want the best for them.


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah i sappose to every person like the OP there are a million people like us on this forum who love there pets and all animals and will do anything for them!
Just hope she doesnt keep posting nasty comments!!


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

She won't, as soon as she gets her money she will be off.


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

They way shes carrying on, shes like a lil child!! when is carmela getting the kittens?? soon i hope!!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Soon i hope, ive asked her for lots of piccys !  x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Clearly a troll.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

sequeena said:


> Clearly a troll.


Thats what I thought originally, lets hope it wasnt a sick joke.


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

I hope its not a joke, getting us all worked up!!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Cavalierlover123 said:


> I hope its not a joke, getting us all worked up!!


I'm sure we'll find out soon enough


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if it is and if it isn't I hope the little slag trips and breaks her neck when she's off her face at this hardcore heaven rave.

Because that's what those things are all about, I've been to a few myself.

Hope Carmela gets these kittens and if they don't exist...give her a good hiding from me!!!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

in a way i hope this is a joke with the way she is talking to everyone! what a bitch!:cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing:

rep coming your way carmela!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it is and if it isn't I hope the little slag trips and breaks her neck when she's off her face at this hardcore heaven rave.
> 
> Because that's what those things are all about, I've been to a few myself.
> 
> Hope Carmela gets these kittens and if they don't exist...give her a good hiding from me!!!


HERE HERE ! and ME TO !!:thumbup:


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

I gave carmela rep yday but it wont let me 2day?
sappose we'l just have to wait to hear from carmela, guarantee ye she'l have some story for us,wheither its that the kittens dont exist or the OP will say some nasty stuff to her.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Cavalierlover123 said:


> I gave carmela rep yday but it wont let me 2day?
> sappose we'l just have to wait to hear from carmela, guarantee ye she'l have some story for us,wheither its that the kittens dont exist or the OP will say some nasty stuff to her.


No it wont let you rep the same person straight after, you need to spread it around a bit first!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey dont worry bout it...what goes around comes around.
She will get her just deserts some how or another. and those kittens will be wrapped up in someones love, someone who deserves them.

Dont give her the pleasure of winding you up  she really aint worth it

I hope she also knows they dont let 12 year olds into raves :001_tt2:


----------



## spiffy (Jun 30, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Clearly a troll.


Lets hope so. Then again it wouldn't be nice to have Carmela waste her time over this. A sick joke if it is.


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah ha imagine if she didn't get in now after all her fuss of gettin money for it!! :lol:I dont really think thats true, people that are horrible people always get on in life, i know some right lil b*tch's and nothing happened to them yet! but she might get what she deserves!! the lil skank!!


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

I've just read this from start to finish & I'm not sure if its hoax or whether the OP is just really selfish. For Carmela's sake i hope it's not.


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Any news yet carmela, dont mean to annoy you? im just imaptient with this!:blushing:


----------



## LisaLisa (Jun 26, 2009)

sounds to me like she's just some weirdo who was bored and decided to go on a pet forum and act like an idiot for attention...

the whole thing stinks of fakeness but i hope for Carmella's sake it isn't.

either way this kim girl is a total sad act :yesnod:


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

just got home from work ...i feel so sad, hope its all gone ok with carmela and the kittens and for you info kim , im a cat woman who leads a very happy and loving life .. i dont have to get off my t*ts at some stupid rave to make me feel worth while, 
and just in case you are a troll ... you nasty piece of work in fact troll or not .... your still a nasty cow!!!:cursing:


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

I dont do violence but in this case i could f**king smack her..

"i cant be bothered with them"...I have just rescued a couple of cats because people dont want them...dont f**king get pets in the first place if you dont really want them!!!!

God im soooo angry, how could anyone be same damn rude to us animal lovers..this is the most horrible thread everrrrrrrrrr...

As much as i would have loved to have them..im glad i didnt see her cause she would be on the floor stupid child!!!!!


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

mypets said:


> I dont do violence but in this case i could f**king smack her..
> 
> "i cant be bothered with them"...I have just rescued a couple of cats because people dont want them...dont f**king get pets in the first place if you dont really want them!!!!
> 
> ...


i know what you mean ...think she comes from same place as you too!!!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Still waiting patiently for some news ... Good i hope !


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

i keep checking still no news!! im getting worried now


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

purrlover said:


> i keep checking still no news!! im getting worried now


Don't you worry hun they say no news is good news  x


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Im waiting for news too, hope it wasn't some joke wasting carmela's time!! hope she brought someone with her too, i wouldn't meet that b***ch on my own!


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

she sounds like a right evil cow...she better not be messing her around, and if it is a joke its a bloody sick one!!


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

She's sick in the head either way! It does feel like a joke tho, no-one could be that evil and not give a damn!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

Oh my god i have just read this whole thread im a sickened by this women and how heartless she is 
I hope the lady picking these kittens up gives her a well earned slap across her evil face!


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Im going next weekend, so il give my cats away to anyone, saves me finding someone to stop over with them..what a good idea!!

stupid biatch...


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Oh my god i have just read this whole thread im a sickened by this women and how heartless she is
> I hope the lady picking these kittens up gives her a well earned slap across her evil face!


shes been gone ages...whats keeping her..hope she is ok..


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

Kimbolina said:


> Meeting Carmella in couple of hours!!! WHOOP WHOOP HARDCORE HEAVEN!!!





mypets said:


> shes been gone ages...whats keeping her..hope she is ok..


Do you think its a joke!? and maybe that the kind lady going to pick them up is going to arrive to nothing and have to come all the way home again!? 
Its all abit unbeliveable to me ut: although i know some people are like this!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

IMO I think it is a sick new member who has joined to Irk. I do hope I am wrong BUT just the other day a member joined named Wizard now they posted in the exact same way as this OP and with the same attitude. Posts are very similiar imo Got that one banned after they pm'd me a nasty so be prepared


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

She has been gone ages!! i thought she would be back by now? 
When Kimbolina said:
' Meeting Carmella in couple of hours!!! WHOOP WHOOP HARDCORE HEAVEN!!! '

I thought we wouldnt have to wait long to find out if its fake or real??


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

clueless said:


> IMO I think it is a sick new member who has joined to Irk. I do hope I am wrong BUT just the other day a member joined named Wizard now they posted in the exact same way as this OP and with the same attitude. Posts are very similiar imo Got that one banned after they pm'd me a nasty so be prepared


Yes a lot of people reported that member for the names they called me 
Maybe it is the same person


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> Yes a lot of people reported that member for the names they called me
> Maybe it is the same person


They sure post the same and if they are not the same person Well IMO There is at least 2 Villages missing something LOL


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Yes a lot of people reported that member for the names they called me
> Maybe it is the same person


if it is the same person, 'she' is so so pathetic and 'she' was saying that carmela was pathetic!! what a loser, 'she' must live a very boaring life!!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

clueless said:


> They sure post the same and if they are not the same person Well IMO There is at least 2 Villages missing something LOL


This one seems to spell a bit better.

I think Wizard was a genuine dog owner. But just a bit of a ******, who wanted to "big" his dog up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

clueless said:


> They sure post the same and if they are not the same person Well IMO There is at least 2 Villages missing something LOL


pmsl...Villages missing people!? I though it was called the funny farm  :001_tt2:


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

southampton to fareham takes 10-15 mins...im in fareham too...


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> pmsl...Villages missing people!? I though it was called the funny farm  :001_tt2:


hAHA Villages have lost their IDIOTS LOL


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

clueless said:


> hAHA Villages have lost their IDIOTS LOL


LMFAO...:001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

clueless said:


> hAHA Villages have lost their IDIOTS LOL


PMSL!!!


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> PMSL!!!


what does that mean??
:blushing:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

Cavalierlover123 said:


> what does that mean??
> :blushing:


P*ssing my self laughing!!!


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Cavalierlover123 said:


> what does that mean??
> :blushing:


LMAO-laugh my ass off..
PMSL-p**s my self laughing
LMFAO-laugh my f**king ass off...


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Peeing myself laughing to be polite


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Midnight said:


> Peeing myself laughing to be polite


Haha Or Better still Was slightly incontinent in my pants after a hilarious outburst


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Peeing myself laughing to be polite


I think our politeness went out the window when we came across this thread pmsl...:001_tt2:


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Ha ok thanks i knew what lmao and lmfao meant but thanks anyway!


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I've read though this and am slightly shocked to say the least! My initial thoughts were it must be a fake, but i hope not just for the sake of the kind person agreeing to pick the kittens up.


----------



## spiffy (Jun 30, 2009)

I am also eagerly awaiting an update. I hope this wasn't a sick joke.


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

I know, where is she?? I want to know whats goin on!!?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

clueless said:


> Haha Or Better still Was slightly incontinent in my pants after a hilarious outburst


HaHaaa Il chuck some tena lady your way! :001_tt2:


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Does anyone actually know Carmela?
Facebook, mobile phone......?
I hope she is OK.


----------



## spiffy (Jun 30, 2009)

Maybe she is too busy tending to the kittens?


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

I dunno if that was me id want to come on here and tell my news, maybe the kittens are in a state and she had to bring them to the vets?? i dont mean to be negative im just getting worried now!!


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

spiffy said:


> Maybe she is too busy tending to the kittens?


yeh but still she would come on here quickly to let us know how she got on...not even heard from that evil cow either!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

mypets said:


> I think our politeness went out the window when we came across this thread pmsl...:001_tt2:


Sooooooooooooooooooooooo True lol


----------



## spiffy (Jun 30, 2009)

Try not to worry too much. We'll see what happens soon enough. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

spiffy said:


> Try not to worry too much. We'll see what happens soon enough. Fingers crossed.


Yea fingers crossed!!
x


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

clueless said:


> Haha Or Better still Was slightly incontinent in my pants after a hilarious outburst


Love it !  :lol:


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

so carmella hasnt been on all day?...

thats strange too...


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

If this is genuine and the OP has only had these for 3 weeks and they are 4 months old, sounds like registered peds to me, so why weren't they offered back to the breeder. Any decent breeder would have had them back in an instant.


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah she hasn't been on ALL day!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

mypets said:


> so carmella hasnt been on all day?...
> 
> thats strange too...


All abit strange if you ask me


----------



## Elise.x (Jun 23, 2009)

Saikou said:


> If this is genuine and the OP has only had these for 3 weeks and they are 4 months old, sounds like registered peds to me, so why weren't they offered back to the breeder. Any decent breeder would have had them back in an instant.


I think cause all she wanted was the money for that stupied rave she wanted to go tobreeder might not of refunded maybe?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Any decent breeder would want to see the kittens safe, money doesn't come into it. Only BYB would not offer some kind of refund back after 3 weeks.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Still no update?

What's going on?


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> All abit strange if you ask me


MMmmm i agree  i thought though us cat people were suppose to set an example ... think that has gone out out the window looking at today ! :001_tt2:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Midnight said:


> MMmmm i agree  i thought though us cat people were suppose to set an example ... think that has gone out out the window looking at today ! :001_tt2:


Bugger that, respect earns respect imo!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

Midnight said:


> MMmmm i agree  i thought though us cat people were suppose to set an example ... think that has gone out out the window looking at today ! :001_tt2:


We all have set a good example
us lot have showed a good example of animals lovers 
The OP set a good example of a Sick evil witch!! 
I sat and read this thread and my mouth was near on open ever post she put on!!!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Bugger that, respect earns respect imo!


Very True :thumbup1:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

HI all, still no news 
Hope everything is ok.


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

well theres no point guessing just have to sit tight & wait patiently...

COME ON! WHATS HAPPENING?


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> HI all, still no news
> Hope everything is ok.


Where you been? been looking for ya...hows nala..


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

....................?


Whats happening ? :/


Chloe x


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

we dont know yetttt?????????


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

camela said she would pm me as soon as she hadt hem setteled , ive had no pm ... perhaps evil bitch wasnt there ... so camela feels a bit out of sorts! 
julie x


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

purrlover said:


> camela said she would pm me as soon as she hadt hem setteled , ive had no pm ... perhaps evil bitch wasnt there ... so camela feels a bit out of sorts!
> julie x


I hope it wasnt a wind up, if it was the idiot needs her head checked :curse:
After all the trouble camela woulda gone through! :cursing:

Chloe x


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

thought we would of heard something by now tho guys....


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

The way im looking at it is if she hadnt got the cats she would probs been home by now! UNLESS she is still sat there waiting for the witch to turn up!?
Or that the cats are now with her but need some TLC and she will be on when she has time!!
I just want to hear some good news!


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

i hope things are ok , i feel very un easy aboutall this ....hope carmela didnt go my herself!!!! theres loads of weirdos about im really really worried  

julie


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

purrlover said:


> i hope things are ok , i feel very un easy aboutall this ....hope carmela didnt go my herself!!!! theres loads of weirdos about im really really worried
> 
> julie


I'm worried too, any news would be good news right now. Even if it was a hoax


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

sorry everyone but im really freeking out here im thinking all sorts ... what if they jumped her knowing she had 250 quid on her .. hope im so over reacting
i feel sick i really do


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

purrlover said:


> sorry everyone but im really freeking out here im thinking all sorts ... what if they jumped her knowing she had 250 quid on her .. hope im so over reacting
> i feel sick i really do


   
Oh i never thought of thats and its not un heard of!!! Oh gosh i hope shes alright!!!


----------



## spiffy (Jun 30, 2009)

purrlover said:


> sorry everyone but im really freeking out here im thinking all sorts ... what if they jumped her knowing she had 250 quid on her .. hope im so over reacting
> i feel sick i really do


No need to say sorry. I also hope she took somebody with her, you should never really meet anybody offline alone, or at least meet in a public place.


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

just read all this thread and im really worried now


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

purrlover said:


> sorry everyone but im really freeking out here im thinking all sorts ... what if they jumped her knowing she had 250 quid on her .. hope im so over reacting
> i feel sick i really do


thought that but didnt wanna say it 
oh gosh, worrying now :/
Hope we hear some news soon!

Chloe x


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Oh i never thought of thats and its not un heard of!!! Oh gosh i hope shes alright!!!


i know i tell my kids all the time to be be wary , when i pm ed carmela last night she didnt say she was taking anyone with her please god make sure shes ok , i will never forgive mysellf for not saying dont go my yourself


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

is there anyway the mods have anymore access to emails , ip address etc just in case


----------



## spiffy (Jun 30, 2009)

purrlover said:


> is there anyway the mods have anymore access to emails , ip address etc just in case


The forum administrator will have access to IP and e-mail addresses.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

purrlover said:


> is there anyway the mods have anymore access to emails , ip address etc just in case


Yes there is a way mods and admin can email to you email box i have recived one before!so i know it can be done


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

right well they need to try and contact her..doesnt anyone know her number?


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Yes there is a way mods and admin can email to you email box i have recived one before!so i know it can be done


do you think someone should get one of the mods to intervine ??? im really worried she said she would pm i got the impression itwould bee when shehad picked them up ,kimbolina said shewas leaving at 12.30 ish

oh i dont know


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Gobaith said:


> thought that but didnt wanna say it
> oh gosh, worrying now :/
> Hope we hear some news soon!
> 
> Chloe x


I also thought this but kept it too myself because I thought I may be overeacting.

Hopefully its just something like her internet connection is down so she cant come onlne or something else similar!!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

She may have gone out. The weathers nice, and it is a Saturday. Id leave it until tomorrow, and see if she comes online.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

purrlover said:


> do you think someone should get one of the mods to intervine ??? im really worried she said she would pm i got the impression itwould bee when shehad picked them up ,kimbolina said shewas leaving at 12.30 ish
> 
> oh i dont know


Just thought of this! If it was that she was going to be robbed then the OP is thick as well as stupied because police can track some one down by there IP adress!


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

maybe we are just making a big fuss...shel prob come on, see what we have wrote and laugh lol...

its funny that the evil cow hasnt boasted about her money yet tho!!..


----------



## spiffy (Jun 30, 2009)

I still think she may just be spending lots of time with the new additions to her family. We are being a little silly, heh.


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

spiffy said:


> I still think she may just be spending lots of time with the new additions to her family. We are being a little silly, heh.


oh i hope so perhaps she sat at home enoying the summer sun


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Yep she was arguing with me till half 12 then she said she was going .......... now its over half 8


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

I said that ages ago, that maybe something happened to her Like this person is a pure freak, i wouldnt meet her on my own!!


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Yep she was arguing with me till half 12 then she said she was going .......... now its over half 8


who was arguing with you ? kimbolina??


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

prob carmela


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

purrlover said:


> who was arguing with you ? kimbolina??


Yep the evil witch :cursing:


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Yep the evil witch :cursing:


about this thread??? did you get any clues, like a troll or anything?


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

purrlover said:


> about this thread??? did you get any clues, like a troll or anything?


No all she was interested in was " getting rid of the little buggers" :cursing:do you all think it's a wind up


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

Midnight said:


> No all she was interested in was " getting rid of the little buggers" :cursing:do you all think it's a wind up


well im hoping it is now ... i would rather carmela be heartbroken than in danger , im trying to stay positive and hoping carmela is just to busy to come on here , but i really got the impression from her pm's last night that she would pm me asap to tell me how the kits were???

who knows ??? im hoping for the best , my hubby just said tho ( hes more straight thinking and less emotional than me!) it was a dangerous postion to be in though!!


----------



## Jem29 (Dec 28, 2008)

Obviously a sick joke, why would someone think of posting that?? strange person.

I don't think she should of gone to meet her, I know I wouldn't. My guess is she didn't turn up though. Hope all is ok though


----------



## hayleyb (Feb 10, 2009)

mypets said:


> I dont do violence but in this case i could f**king smack her..
> 
> "i cant be bothered with them"...I have just rescued a couple of cats because people dont want them...dont f**king get pets in the first place if you dont really want them!!!!
> 
> ...


this is wat i dnt understand. why wud she have gettin the kittens in the 1st place and by her post sayin 250 is a bargain she obviously paid more.

all a little strange to me like.

may i jst ask wat do yous mean by troll?

i hope carmela is ok tho, maybe there jst a handful settling in


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

hayleyb said:


> this is wat i dnt understand. why wud she have gettin the kittens in the 1st place and by her post sayin 250 is a bargain she obviously paid more.
> 
> all a little strange to me like.
> 
> ...


A troll is someone who goes round p*****g people off, making things up, deliberately causing arguments etc.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

Still no news!!  been thinking about this ALL day


----------



## hayleyb (Feb 10, 2009)

i am with you.

if this is genuine then she deff milked on it. ive jst read another thread where she has posted bout the kittens eatin too much which is why shes gettin rid.

shes deff tried to play on emotions and work a response from us.

i jst hope everythin is ok


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

I feel very dorry for these cats, because she/he cant be "Bothered" If you know you dont have a substantial ammount of money to look after the animal you want, please dont buy them.... I hope this is a sick joke though.


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

hayleyb said:


> i am with you.
> 
> if this is genuine then she deff milked on it. ive jst read another thread where she has posted bout the kittens eatin too much which is why shes gettin rid.
> 
> ...


what was that thread called?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

purrlover said:


> what was that thread called?


http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-nutrition/48602-am-i-over-feeding-my-kitten.html


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-nutrition/48602-am-i-over-feeding-my-kitten.html

EDIT-- to say squeena beat me to it  LOL.....


----------



## hayleyb (Feb 10, 2009)

thats the one.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-nutrition/48602-am-i-over-feeding-my-kitten.html
> 
> EDIT-- to say squeena beat me to it  LOL.....


Woohoo!!


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

i really dont know what to make of all this , im quite new to forums and the like is it normal for people to be so horrid 
julie


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

purrlover said:


> i really dont know what to make of all this , im quite new to forums and the like is it normal for people to be so horrid
> julie


Don't be discouraged, this happens very rarely


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

still nothing 
I guess thats it we wont hear anything now till the morning!!hope all is well


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

cant believe that she hasnt been on :idea:


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Still no news?  ive just let pippa out for business, just thought id check on the thread!!


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

whats going off?


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

where is she? im checking other threads, just incase shes been on some others..but not found her yet...


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Is there still no news?


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

that's what i have done! hope she and kittens (if there are any) are ok!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

mypets said:


> where is she? im checking other threads, just incase shes been on some others..but not found her yet...


Last Activity: Yesterday 10:38 AM

She hasnt been online 

I hope theres a good reason.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Last Activity: Yesterday 10:38 AM
> 
> She hasnt been online
> 
> I hope theres a good reason.


Me to  i keep looking as well ...


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Maybe someone should tell Admin, i dont know how, just incase something did happen yesterday, we'l regret if we never did anything!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

it's probably a very simple reason why she'd not been on. maybe can't get online or something. try not to worry.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Still nothing?

I must be a horrible cynical person because I'm starting to get suspicious.

Hope she's tied up with the kits though


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Im the very same but im hoping for the best!! does she normally be online everyday?


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Still nothing?
> 
> I must be a horrible cynical person because I'm starting to get suspicious.
> 
> Hope she's tied up with the kits though


no never .. caring person like us all .. im very worried now tho she said she would defo pm me .. ive had nothing , kimbolina has not been on either gloating or upstting anyone either!! which worries me further 
julie x


----------



## Rebecca and the pack (Jul 3, 2009)

I've read this whole thread back to front. Callous people like Kimbolina never cease to disgust me. I hope the kittens ( if there are any) are alright. I also hope Carmella is ok to. Im getting rather worried at her abscence.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

purrlover said:


> no never .. caring person like us all .. im very worried now tho she said she would defo pm me .. ive had nothing , kimbolina has not been on either gloating or upstting anyone either!! which worries me further
> julie x


It's just very strange that neither of them have been here.

I hope everything is okay


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Hmmm, it's all a little bit worrying. I do hope they are okay.


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Maybe the b*tch is gone to that rave & carmela has visitors so is un able to come on pf? or maybe shes up to eyes looking after all her cats, she could be taking loads of wonderful photos for us to see later!! please let one of these be the case!!:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

still no word? I think its because the new kitties are naughty and broke her comp....or something similar


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2009)

Ohh i have been soo busy this morning i come on here to check and was convinced when i got on there would be some news!!! Any news right now would be good!!!
But still nothing umm something cant be right!!


----------



## MySugar (May 24, 2009)

I've been following this thread and hoping to see some news each time I check.
I think Carmella is just busy and as soon as she can she will reply on here and put our minds at rest  (that's what i'm hoping anyway).
I think if Carmella is usually on here regularly and there's still no sign tomorrow then something is amiss. But I do hope it does not come to that.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Just checked in this morning to see if there were any updates. This is becoming quite worrying. Hope all is ok and we have news from Carmela soon


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

closed for moderating


----------

